# Preorder Leopard From Apple Store



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

The Apple Store has been down but has just come back up.

Leopard ships "by October 26th." (Surprise, surprise!)

£85 in the UK.


----------



## Madelin (Oct 16, 2007)

As the title says, you can now (from about 5 mins ago) start to preorder Leopard for release on the >>>26th OCT<<<


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2007)

(Beat me to it!)

I'm really digging the new packaging and desktop picture!


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, more on pricing:

Single user: £85
Family pack: £129

Single user with educational discount: £58.75


Minimum system requirements:

  Mac computer with an Intel, PowerPC G5, or PowerPC G4 (867MHz or faster) processor
512MB of physical RAM
DVD drive for installation
"Pre-order today for free shipping by October 26th."


----------



## ScottW (Oct 16, 2007)

Just ordered mine w/ my iPhone $100 discount. Yippy Skippy!


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn! So it is true; my aging G4 will not run Leopard... 

And, good for you, Scott!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

Out of interest, did the system requirements change at all between the development versions and the release?  The 867 MHz specification is one thing I seem to remember.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just ordered my Family Pack. I guess that I  am sucker for not waiting for 10.5.2.


----------



## baba (Oct 16, 2007)

Does Apple ever give a discount on a new OS for a recently purchased computer? I had to get a new laptop a month ago. Will I have to pay full price?


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

Aha, I've just noticed this:

http://store.apple.com/Catalog/uk/Images/promobar_leopard_utd.html



			
				UK Apple Store said:
			
		

> Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard and its 300-plus new features and innovations are coming Oct. 26, 2007.
> 
> 
> If you buy a qualifying Mac between October 1, 2007 and December 29, 2007, and it does not include Mac OS X Leopard, you're eligible to get Leopard after it's released for just £5.95.



In the US Apple Store, it states $9.95 plus tax.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2007)

bbloke said:


> In the US Apple Store, it states $9.95 plus tax.



VAT on Shipping or different British shipping rates? Maybe it is the stupid usual price gouging?


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> VAT on Shipping or different British shipping rates? Maybe it is the stupid usual price gouging?


Hmm, the page only states:

http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/promobar_leopard_utd.html


			
				US Apple Store said:
			
		

> Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard and its 300-plus new features and innovations are coming Oct. 26, 2007.
> 
> 
> If you buy a qualifying Mac between October 1, 2007 and December 29, 2007, and it does not include Mac OS X Leopard, youre eligible to get Leopard after its released for just $9.95 plus tax.



There is also the Up-to-Date Program's page: http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/

It doesn't mention shipping costs, though.


----------



## WinWord10 (Oct 16, 2007)

LOl... I bought my MacBook Pro on Sept. 28, but I lied and said Oct. 1 on the qualification page and it worked!


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2007)

Then you published that piece of information on a public internet forum.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2007)

Uh oh, expect a visit from the iPolice...


----------



## WinWord10 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, I was proud of myself. If Apple decides to track me down then I guess after I get released from jail I'll have to pony up the $130.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 17, 2007)

ScottW said:


> Just ordered mine w/ my iPhone $100 discount. Yippy Skippy!



Yup...me too.  That iPhone discount proved to be handy.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 18, 2007)

I pre-ordered mine a few days ago, and being in Australia I'll hopefully become one of the first to get my hands on a copy! Can't wait to give it a go, hopefully it arrives early Friday morning or even Thursday if I'm lucky.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 21, 2007)

I just realized they released what all the 300 features are and I'm not to impressed, some of the stuff is cool though.


----------



## mickey79 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pre-Ordered!!! Can't wait for Friday! Supposed to be delivered Friday, October 26th. 

Does anyone know which version of Apache Web Server & PHP does 10.5 ship with?


----------



## hawki18 (Oct 23, 2007)

I placed a order for copy from Amazon and when I got the email they were not even going to ship until 11-30 so I cancelled my order.  I just will pick up copy local Apple store Friday night hopefuly will score a tshirt while I'm at it.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, thats just as good as buying it from the online store, but there will be lines, so you might want to go early, does it come out at 12:00 am or some time during the day like he iphone.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 23, 2007)

6 PM, last time I checked


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 23, 2007)

My UPS man comes at around 10:30 AM------I pre ordered.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 24, 2007)

SO it pretty much means you get it before everybody else, I ordered a family pack yesterday and hopefully it will still come friday on time.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 24, 2007)

Only one more day to wait...it says Prepared for Shipment, so hopefully I get it tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 25, 2007)

bbloke said:


> Out of interest, did the system requirements change at all between the development versions and the release?  The 867 MHz specification is one thing I seem to remember.


Well I am going to give it a go on my 800MHz G4. Who cares it it takes Spotlight three days to find a file... I want a new toy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Oct 25, 2007)

will it install on an 800Mhz machine? I figured the installer would check your system specs and prevent you from continuing if you did not meet the requirements. I've never tried installing an os that did not meet the specs before though, so i'm probably wrong. 

My copy should be arriving in a matter of hours. However, it's going to take me at least a day to back everything up and prepare for it all. Now that I have boot camp and virtual partitions, too, it makes this process even more complicated and slow. still, it forces me to clean up and throw away that folder I haven't touched in a year.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 25, 2007)

Apparently, a TDM install has worked on unsupported hardware. I'm sure there will be more ways around this - it doesn't make much sense for Apple to do much locking down here. Unless they really want to get us off the PPCs.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 25, 2007)

What you do is boot into target mode on the slow computer, then run Leopard on the fast one and install over firewire, did it all the time on ilife '06 since its was only for G4's and I had a G3.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 25, 2007)

Obviously, that workaround doesn't work intel -> PPC, and G5 -> G4 may not either.

(unless system is universally bootable?)


----------



## Qion (Oct 25, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> Obviously, that workaround doesn't work intel -> PPC, and G5 -> G4 may not either.
> 
> (unless system is universally bootable?)



It should be.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 25, 2007)

Someone tried installing from a G5 to a G4, and it didn't work, but that was a developer release.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 25, 2007)

I got a message earlier this evening that my pre-ordered copy shipped this evening and will arrive at 10:30 a.m. tomorrow via FedEx (free Priority Overnight shipping).


----------



## WinWord10 (Oct 26, 2007)

They still haven't shipped mine, and I ordered an hour after they started taking pre-orders. I even paid extra for overnight


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Oct 26, 2007)

got mine 7 hours ago 

unfortunately, all I had time to do was backup my data, ready for reformatting tonight after work. I love the box art, beautiful!


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 26, 2007)

mdnky said:


> I got a message earlier this evening that my pre-ordered copy shipped this evening and will arrive at 10:30 a.m. tomorrow via FedEx (free Priority Overnight shipping).



Oh got that to, and all I can do now is wait, and I need to back up my data....




Thank The Cheese said:


> got mine 7 hours ago
> 
> unfortunately, all I had time to do was backup my data, ready for reformatting tonight after work. I love the box art, beautiful!



 Possibly because your in Australia?


----------



## aicul (Oct 26, 2007)

Leopard has arrived in Switzerland. However the carrier, TNT, has been caught unprepared and is unable to manage the flow of deliveries. In their great wisdom they marked all customers as "out for holidays" - which is not true of course.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 26, 2007)

My FedEx delivery for Leopard did say 10am delivery. However, FedEx notes at 8:12am, an "Exception" with "Future delivery requested" and now shows delivery by 5pm.

WOW... Apple really worked with FedEx to make sure we don't get them early. That kind of sucks. I was hoping to install this morning. Oh well, probably a good thing since I need to work.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 26, 2007)

mine came around 10:00, so its all good.


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 26, 2007)

WTF!!!!
FedEx Tracking:
10:27 AM	
Delivery exception  	
Future delivery requested 	
8:12 AM	
On FedEx vehicle for delivery
_____________________________

Update:  

WHEW!!   FedEx delivered @ 11:55 AM.   I was quite worried!  Now, all's right with the world.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine arrived around 12:00...was getting worried myself.  Went to Best Buy last night to buy a new external, but was told they don't stock LaCie anymore.  Decided to wait until this morning to see if I could find something better than the WD.  Went there again after FedEX dropped off (they have signs on the front door saying Leopard is available at 6PM tonight), only to find some LaCie Quadra 500GB drives sitting on the shelves--go figure.  Wish I could have found a 1TB model, but this'll do for now I guess.  Time to backup, then clean install Leopard.


----------

